# Needle Tatting



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

My mom is attempting needle tatting and is in need of a good book and/or site for detailed instructions and patterns.

Does anyone have any pattern or instruction books they no longer need? Or do you know of a detailed web site dealing with needle tatting?

Thanks,
Maggie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.hhtatting.com/learn.html

this one seems to have photos and writing instructions.

I'm wanting to do that, but my book is new, so I cannot part with it now.

I wish her well.

Angie


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I got this book with a needle at Michael's a few years back. 

Learn Needle Tatting step by step by Barbara Foster.

And here is a site
http://www.hhtatting.com/learn.html

I had seen needle tatting in a little demo class at a craft fair. Mentioned to a friend that it was easy, but I didn't remember how to do it. She suggested the book and needle.

Good luck!


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the site and the book info. So much of what she's found so far is for more advanced tatters or shows little to no illustrations.

Maggie


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't help I only shuttle tat but from what I understand it is like cast-ons for Brazillian embroidery.

The book that Garnet reccomended is the one my friend uses to teach a class from and seems to be very easy to follow.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Oops! Angie, there's an echo in here. Sorry. 

Great minds think alike. :clap:


----------



## ginab6 (Oct 9, 2008)

I had to join this group to post and it took a week to get validated but here I am. 

There is a needle tatting group at MSN:http://groups.msn.com/NeedleTattingTwo
Several yahoo groups also have numerous members who needle tat and are happy to offer help. Most patterns are interchangeble between needle and shuttle. I prefer the shuttle myself but starting is often easier with a needle.

Good luck, Gina


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Which is the one with the pins stick into fabric. That is the one I would like to learn. I see it demonstrated at our state fair every year, and in my mind I get the way it is done, but by the time I get home, I've totally forgotten..LOL!


----------

